# How many bombs have you got!!



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

We all know that Mr.Shuckins has bombed over 1000 Puff members...so I was wondering how many times have you been bombed. I have been bombed twice once by Shuckins like 12 days after I joined Puff, then by Eddie A. a couple weeks later. I retaliated aginst Eddie. I sent a different kind of Bomb to Smelvis containing some coins for his continued support of our men and women who are currently fighting for our continued freedom. So who has got bombed 5...10...15 times.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmm, Shuckins has bombed allot of BOTL. Lets see....1 from shuckins, 1 from smelvis, 1 foster, 1 from Shawn 1 from Hinson, 1 from thebayratt, 1 from Gary.... I believe that is it, sorry if I left anybody out


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Im currently at 2. Once from RGraphics and once from the Shuckinator


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have no Idea I remember and look at my coins you gave me though they are mounted on the wall in front of me Thanks again, As far as bombs go so many I can't possibly remember maybe as many as 100 especially if you count the troop mass bombings! Maybe more  :faint:

Thanks to all who have hit me though I get a serious amount of positive energy from them and when (don't laugh) I smoke them I have like weekends where I will smoke only gifts and it makes my life and mental outlook better.

Bombs are good but it's funner to bomb other people I must admit:bounce:


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I have no Idea I remember and look at my coins you gave me though they are mounted on the wall in front of me Thanks again, As far as bombs go so many I can't possibly remember maybe as many as 100 especially if you count the troop mass bombings! Maybe more  :faint:
> 
> Thanks to all who have hit me though I get a serious amount of positive energy from them and when (don't laugh) I smoke them I have like weekends where I will smoke only gifts and it makes my life and mental outlook better.
> 
> Bombs are good but it's funner to bomb other people I must admit:bounce:


Trust me Dave....giving you those coins was....I really can't explain it...without sounding weird...it did me more good to give them to you than it will ever for you having them...did that sound weird... anyway I was trying to do a thread that is the flip side of who bombs the most. When I got the bomb from Shuckins...I was totally floored...but when you posted about the coins it was a thousand times better. I guess that is why they call it the slipery slope. I am always surprised at the genorosity of the people on Puff. I never get tired of reading about how some one bombed someone who is literally a total stranger. It makes me think if the world was more like Puff....then we still have hope.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have been quite fortunate to go completely off the deep end really early after joining puff.

I have received somewhere around 10-11 bombs and sent out 15. But just you f***ers wait! I get to see addresses in another 12 days or so! Then I will know where you all live!


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

David_ESM said:


> I have received somewhere around 10-11 bombs and sent out 15. But just you f***ers wait! I get to see addresses in another 12 days or so! Then I will know where you all live!


:/

So far I've been fortunate to be bombed twice. To be honest it is almost more fun to send than to receive. I've sent out 3 true bombs, and 3 contest prizes.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

simplechords said:


> To be honest it is almost more fun to send than to receive.


Without a doubt.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been bombed 2-3 times but actually it's been more - I've been on the Noob PIF several times and received many fine smokes above and beyond what was called for - PIF/Bombs if you will. Then there were a couple contests where the prizes were first class.:first:
Every time I open the coolidor I smile at the sight of dozens of smokes I haven't even tried yet, smokes I most likely would have never tried if it wasn't for the generosity and spirit of the Puff Community - and to all of you I say "THANK YOU". :clap2:


I've sent a few bombs and PIF bombs and a troop contribution or two. 
I'm currently stocking up for the Troop Raffle the Daves are about to conduct TROOP RAFFLE.:usa2:

But come the holiday season beware the spreading of cheer!!!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

3 here.. and they were good ones.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

A bunch... I keep photos of every bomb I've gotten but I'd have to check my photobucket album to give an exact number. 

Like Dave said though, it's every bit as much fun bombing people as it is receiving bombs - my wife doesn't understand that, but that's a whole nother story!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> A bunch... I keep photos of every bomb I've gotten but I'd have to check my photobucket album to give an exact number.
> 
> Like Dave said though, it's every bit as much fun bombing people as it is receiving bombs - my wife doesn't understand that, but that's a whole nother story!


Yeah - Shawn hit me before - I've got the picture to prove it!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> Yeah - Shawn hit me before - I've got the picture to prove it!


Ken you have a lot of pictures - not sure what some of them prove, but they definitely are entertaining!! You guys should check out some of Ken's posts with his pics in them - Shoot! Just look at his avatar!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I keep photos of every bomb I've gotten but I'd have to check my photobucket album to give an exact number.


On top of the photos I also cut the return address off the box and write a list of what was included on the back side of it.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been bombed 7 times by 5 different folks. I've sent 12 bombs and 1 prize. Won 2 prizes, and solved 1 very simple acrostic (but you wouldn't expect "challenging" from a llama with an Aruban ass crack problem!)

Win, lose, or draw, it's a _ton _of fun to be having cigars going all over the place. I've had some very crappy days brightened by the recieving of sticks from a BotL, whether it be a purchase, contest, or bomb. I've only been a _real _part of this community for a few months, and it's a priviledge and honor. There's really no other community like it.

This thread has got my trigger finger itching... look out Puff!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ken you have a lot of pictures - not sure what some of them prove, but they definitely are entertaining!!


This from the guy with the butt cleavage...


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

I've got one bomb, from who other than shuckins  
Won a prize, lol, again from shuckins. 
I've done a few MaW's, a Pif. 
In the middle of a pass now.
Sent 3 bombs/contest winnings
and a troop bomb to dave

this is a cool thread, fun to see how fast stuff adds up!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

2 bombs


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

Been bombed 3 times, by shuckins (of course), smelvis, and Jenady... 2 arrived one day, 3rd arrived the following day. That third one was a pick me up as I had a bad day (although I'm not sure I know why off hand).


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

not counting PIF's and MAW's and Passes I've only been bombed once, and that was by Shuckins himself.
I wouldn't accept bombs for the longest time because I felt I didn't need 'em and then I realized I was being selfish; I was denying a bomber the right to do what he does best...and that's bomb someone. 
Now I think you're all afraid to bomb me out of fear of retaliation...which makes sense, 'cuz ya know I would...cuz that's what I do best










MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:evil:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I definetly enjoy bombing! 

I have only recieved 1 bomb, my newb bomb from shuckins


Sent out about 8-10 bombs I don't really count,


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> On top of the photos I also cut the return address off the box and write a list of what was included on the back side of it.


yeah - I have a file with all the evidence and the labels cut off and photos of it all...



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ... I've had some very crappy days brightened by the recieving of sticks from a BotL, whether it be a purchase, contest, or bomb...


true that, but especially the bombs, all day smile :nod:



ouirknotamuzd said:


> ...Now I think you're all afraid to bomb me out of fear of retaliation...which makes sense, 'cuz ya know I would...cuz that's what I do best
> MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:evil:


We'll see - might take a few months there man with pins in head - can you prove that MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA is spelled properly? - and you too Oldsmo54 (you force me to change my avitar)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> This from the guy with the butt cleavage...


Your fixation upon my posterior is beginning to cause me trepidation :bolt_you didn't spend any time in prison did you Derek??)_


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> yeah - I have a file with all the evidence and the labels cut off and photos of it all...
> 
> true that, but especially the bombs, all day smile :nod:
> 
> We'll see - might take a few months there man with pins in head - can you prove that MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA is spelled properly? -* and you too Oldsmo54 (you force me to change my avitar)*


HEY! I didn't mean for you to change it - I just pointed out that a grown man lying face down in an office with a scary mask on the back of his head might seem...well...a bit....umm....different for an avatar??? And PS - I like it way better than the pink elephant :2


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> HEY! I didn't mean for you to change it - I just pointed out that a grown man lying face down in an office with a scary mask on the back of his head might seem...well...a bit....umm....different for an avatar??? And PS - I like it way better than the pink elephant :2


(I was intending to change it Shawn)

This explains all WARNING: this video may make your eyes water in a less than manly style


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I've only had I replace one mailbox at this point as a result of a Shuckins bomb


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I have been quite fortunate to go completely off the deep end really early after joining puff.
> 
> I have received somewhere around 10-11 bombs and sent out 15. But just you f***ers wait! I get to see addresses in another 12 days or so! Then I will know where you all live!


Uh oh


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

From my count I've been the Bombee 10 times (this just since May of this year!) and the Bomber 13 times, the latter number being increased by one some time tomorrow.

_Ahem..._

I too think it's much more fun to be the sender - which makes little sense, but there it is. Plus, I am very proud to do what I can to keep our little corner of this imperfect world in a state of absolute perfect equipoise...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> I too think it's much more fun to be the sender - which makes little sense, but there it is.


It makes perfect sense. We all have cigars to smoke, none of us _needs _to recieve a bomb. But we all feel the need to brighten a brother's day, or promote whatever faction we represent, or whatever.

Sharing with others is more fun than hoarding. Simple as that.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I have received about 15 bombs, I'm guessing. I couldn't tell you how many I've sent, but I do know that since June I've sent out somewhere in the neighborhood of 175 cigars disguised as bombs, "extras" in splits/buys, "extras" in MAWs/PIFs, etc. Sharing is caring!


----------

